# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  καρδερινες - καρδερινοκάναρα

## andros15

Γειά σας παιδιά.. Έχω 6 καρδερίνες και 4 καρδερινοκάναρα σε 1 κλούβα 3χ2χ2. (Είναι όλα με δαχτυλίδια του συνδέσμου εννοείται και όχι άγρια). Τα ταϊζω μείγμα σκαρνιόλας harmony και manitova. Επίσης τους τοποθετώ στο κλουβί γλάστρες με σποριασμένο βασιλικό ή Θυμάρι. Έχω αρκετά είδη φυτών λόγω της εργασίας μου και είναι όλα πλήρως βιολογικά. Υπάρχουν κάποια είδη που δεν μπορώ να χορηγήσω;

----------


## jk21

*θα χαρουμε να τα δουμε και σε ομορφες στιγμες τους  στο χωρο που τα εχεις**Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας: καρδερίνες και άλλα ιθαγενή*αν ηθελες βαλε μας φωτο της συσκευασιας του μιγματος που ταιζεις ή των σπορων γιατι μιγμα σκαρνιολας δεν γνωριζω ... κατι λες λαθος ή καπου το εχουν γραψει λαθος


θα μπορουσες να μας πεις τι φυτα μπορεις να διαθεσεις , ωστε να σου αποκλεισουμε (αν τελικα σε καποιο υπαρχει θεμα ) καποιο ;

----------


## andros15

Σκαρνιόλα λέμε εμείς στην Κύπρο το μείγμα τροφής για τα καναρίνια. Αύριο θα βάλω και τις συσκευασίες φώτο. (η μια είναι μείγμα για καναρίνια μάρκαςharmony και η άλλη μείγμα για καρδερίνες μάρκας Manitova).  Συνιστάται καμιά μάρκα τροφής; Από φυτά ολόκληρα μπορώ να χορηγήσω Βασιλικό πλατύφυλλο, μελισσόχορτο, λεβάντα, θυμάρι, τσουκνίδα , ένα είδος αγκαθιών δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα ( εκείνο που είναι λίγο μώβ), κιούλι. Από λαχανικά και φρούτα δοκιμάζω τα πάντα (εκτος αβοκάντο).  Εκτός από αυτά δίνω κέχρι και αυγό.

----------


## jk21

Bασιλικος φυλλα και ειδικα σποριασμενα φυτα ειναι απο τα πιο λατρεμενα στην καρδερινα  !!!

Τσουκνια επισης !!!

Το αγκαθι Μαριας ( αν αναφερεσαι στο silibum marianum ) εχει σπορο που οταν ειναι ακομα μαλακος ειναι απ τις καλυτερες επιλογες της και φαρμακο για το συκωτι  .Μπορει ομως να τσιμπα και τα φυλλα του 

Θυμαρι αν τσιμπα τα χλωρα φυλλαρακια του ειναι φαρμακο για την υγεια τους !!!


Μελισσοχορτο και λεβαντα οπως και το << κιουλι >> (στον Ελλαδιτικο χωρο λεγεται αρμπαροριζα ) απ τα πλεον αντιστρεσσογονα φυτα στις φαρμακευτικες ιδιοτητες τους .Δεν εχω δοκιμασει τσαι τους στα πουλια αλλα δεν γνωριζω να εχουν και ιδιοτητες που να το απαγορευουν

----------


## andros15

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες Δημητρη. Όταν με το καλό αλλάξουν φτέρωμα θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες τους  :Happy:  Βρήκα και ένα μείγμα για καρδερίνες μάρκας corona το οποίο περιέχει και δίαφορα βότανα μέσα αλλά είναι μόνο πεντάκιλο και θα το δοκιμάσω όταν τελειώσει αυτό που έχω. Υπάρχει κάποιος που χρησιμοποεί κάποιο μείγμα και είναι ευχαριστημένος; Επίσης βρήκα και πολλά είδη σπορων κτλ της ίδιας εταιρείας και ψάχνω να βρώ τι περιέχουν τα μείγματα και τι όχι αλλά δεν αναγράφονται στη συσκευασία, ετσι ώστε να προσθέσω εκεί που υστερεί.

----------


## andros15

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι τα ξύλα που χρησιμοποιώ μέσα στην κλούβα είναι αμυγδαλιά και τα ξεφλουδίζουν. Μήπως έχουν κάποια έλλειψη ή είναι φυσιολογικό;

----------


## jk21

οχι ειναι φυσιολογικο , μην ανησυχεις . την αμυγδαλια την προτιμουν και οταν ειναι μπουμπουκιασμενη (τα μπουμπουκια της )


απο corona εχουμε συσταση για αυτα τα δυο μιγματα της . Ενω ειμαι θετικος σε χρηση βοτανων στα πουλια μας , δεν με τρελαινει η ιδεα αναμιξης τους με σπορους .Θα προτιμουσα  δυο ξεχωρα σκευασματα ενα σπορων και ενα βοτανων και οχι mix με επαφη του κελυφους των σπορων με τα βοτανα .Κατα τα αλλα δειχνουν πολυποικιλα δεν ξερω ομως τα ποσοστα καθε σπορου και αν ειναι σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα καποιοι που θεωρω βασικους 


*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*


> *CLASS CARDUELIS MAJOR ( COOL / WARM) περιέχει 43 σπόρια και βότανα :Τσουκνίδα, κυπριακή αλοίζα, ηλιοτρόπιο αποφλοιωμένο, γλυκάνισσό αστεράκι, ζωχός, κυπαρίσσι, έλατο,πεύκη μεσαίο, νυχτολούλουδο (bella di notte),κια, καμελίνα, σπόροι λιβαδιού,νίγηρας, καναρινόσπορος, αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, ραδίκι, ρεπανόσπορος κόκκινος, ηλιοστρόφιο μικρό, άνιθος, περίλλα άσπρη, δακτύλης Γκλομεράτα, καναβούρι μικρό, καναβούρι μεγάλο,κάρδαμο, σησάμι, λινάρι, άσπρος μαρουλόσπορος, Μαύρος μαρουλόσπορος,παπαρούνα, ηλίανθος μικρός, αγκάθι μαρίας, κίτρινο κεχρι, φαγόπυρο, αντίδι, άγρια τριανταφυλιά, κέχρι, ρεπανόσπορος μαύρος, άγριο γαιδουράγκανθο,, γλυκάνισσος, πάνικο κόκκινο, πάνικο, κυπριακή ρίγανη, κύμινο σωστό, κινόα.
> 
> 
> CLASS PRIVILEGE ( COOL / WARM) περιέχει 57 σπόρια, μούρα και βότανα :κυπριακή ρίγανη, κυπριακή αλοίζα, ηλιοτρόπιο αποφλοιωμένο, άγρια τριανταφυλιά, , ζωχός, κυπαρίσσι, έλατο,πεύκη μεσαίο, νυχτολούλουδο (bella di notte),κια, καμελίνα, σπόροι λιβαδιού,νίγηρας, καναρινόσπορος, αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, ραδίκι, ρεπανόσπορος κόκκινος, ηλιοστρόφιο μικρό, άνιθος, περίλλα άσπρη, δακτύλης Γκλομεράτα, καναβούρι μικρό, καναβούρι μεγάλο,κάρδαμο, σησάμι, λινάρι, άσπρος μαρουλόσπορος, Μαύρος μαρουλόσπορος,παπαρούνα, ηλίανθος μικρός, αγκάθι μαρίας, κίτρινο κεχρι, Τσουκνίδα, φαγόπυρο, αντίδι, , κέχρι, ρεπανόσπορος μαύρος, άγριο γαιδουράγκανθο, γλυκάνισσος, πάνικο κόκκινο, πάνικο, κύμινο σωστό, κινόα, γλυκάνισσό αστεράκι, κόλιανδρος, ερούκα σατίβα, σπανάχι, τρυφύλλι, ραπανέλλι, σόρπο ωκουπάρια, περίλλα καφέ, κάρδο σελβάτικο, λεύκο κάρδο, άρκευθος, κυπαρίσσι μεσαίο, κέδρο λιβάνου, καλεντούλα 
> 
> 
> 
> *

----------


## andros15

Αμυγδαλιά μπουμπούκια τον Φεβράρη που θα ανθίσουν οι αμυγδαλιές μου . Θα το ψάξω και εγώ ακόμη λίγο ακόμη για την τροφή και ποιά μάρκα να δίνω. Ένας φίλος μου εκτροφέας δίνει manitova και είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Αν κάποιος είναι ευχαριστημένος με κάποιο μείγμα ας μας προσανατολίσει λίγο. Εκτός από σουπιοκόκαλο και χαλίκι χρειάζονται κάποιο άλλο συμπλήρωμα;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αν αντεχεις οικονομικα ταισε την κορωνα,οι σποροι ειναι αξιολογοι,
η συσκευασια δεν ξερω πως ειναι .. και εχω καποιες επιφυλαξεις,κατα τα αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι οτι καλυτερο υπαρχει στο εμποριο *σημερα*

----------


## andros15

Υπάρχουν αρκετά είδη κορώνας. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω εκείνο με την περισσότερη ποικιλία σπόρων που περιέχει και βότανα για να μην κάνει παράσιτα . Τη χρησιμοποιώ και στον black headed caique που έχω και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## andros15

Παιδιά τους έβαλα θυμάρι σε γλάστρα και πραγματικά έγιναν μάχες για το ποιός θα φάει  :Happy:  

Επίσης εχώ ακόμη μια απορία.. τα φρούτα/λαχανικά ενοχλεί τα πουλιά μας αν είναι του ψυγείου;

----------


## jk21

προφανως οχι ... οπως δεν ενοχλουν και μας .Να τα αφηνεις λιγο να ερχονται σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου

----------


## andros15

Ξέρει κάποιος πότε περίπου τελειώνει η πτερόρροια στις καρδερίνες; Πρέπει να δώσω και κάποιο συμπλήρωμα;

----------


## MacGyver

> Ξέρει κάποιος πότε περίπου τελειώνει η πτερόρροια στις καρδερίνες; Πρέπει να δώσω και κάποιο συμπλήρωμα;


Εξαρτάται πότε ξεκίνησε. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι 6 με 8 βδομάδες, ανάλογα και με τις συνθήκες.

Μπορείς να τις βοηθήσεις με μπάνιο, πλούσια διατροφή, όπως χορταρικά, αυγό ή αυγοτροφή και ίσως κάποιες βιταμίνες ή ασβέστιο στο νερό (αν δεν τρώνε σουπιοκόκκαλο). Μερικές τροφές βοηθούν και στον χρωματισμό της μάσκας και των φτερών, όπως το καλαμπόκι. Δες και σχετικά θέματα για περισσότερες πληροφορίες

----------


## andros15

Η διατροφή τους είναι αρκετά πλούσια .. Τους βάζω καθημερινά δοχείο για μπάνιο.. Επίσης τρώνε πάρα πολύ τον βασιλικό ειδικά τώρα που έχει σποριάσει. Εκτός από καλαμπόκι το οποίο παράγω εγώ βιολογικό και τους βάζω τί άλλο τα βοηθάει με τι μάσκα; Σουπιοκόκαλο τους έχω στο κλουβί αλλά θα πάρω και μια πολυβιταμίνη για το νερό να είμαι τελείως σίγουρος ότι παίρνουν ότι χρειάζονται  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

*Τροφές κατάλληλες για μάσκα καρδερινας**Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*

----------


## andros15

Αν τους τα βάζω σε γλάστρα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## jk21

Aν βαλεις χορταρικα σε γλαστρα  , συντομα θα στα διαλυσουν . Αν θελεις να τα εχεις καιρο , να κοβεις και να αφηνεις να ξαναμεγαλωνουν οσο διαρκει η καλλιεργεια τους στη φυση ή συνεχως αν ειναι αειθαλη

----------


## andros15

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες Δημήτρη..  Xθές πέθανε μία καρδερίνα φετεινή και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιό λόγο.. θα τα αφήσω μέχρι τον Οκτωμβριο να αλλάξουν φτέρωμα και μετά θα τα βάλω ένα ένα σε κλουβί για να μπορώ να τα ελέγχω καλύτερα.

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ... αν δεις νωχελικοτητα σε αλλο να ενημερωσεις αμεσα 

Δωσε βαση σε μιγμα με αρκετο κανναβουρι και σπορους που βλεπεις οτι δειχνουν ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση μεσα στην πτερορια (μην κανεις σε καμμια περιπτωση διαιτα ! να μην νοιωθουν οτι δεν βρισκουν σπορους που θελουν , δεν ειναι σαν τα καναρινια οπου εκει πρεπει να προσεχουμε για ευκολη συσσωρευση λιπους )  και σιγουρα αυγο με οποιο τροπο ειναι καλυτερα αποδεκτος , ειτε σκετο καλα βρασμενο με συχνη αλλαγη , ειτε σε δικια σου συνταγη (εχουμε πολλες ) ειτε τριμμενο μαζι με ετοιμη . Σημασια εχει να μη το στερουνται

----------


## andros15

H τροφή που δίνω είναι η Manitova carduelidi. Eκτός της τροφής στην κλούβα υπάρχει καθημερίνα καθαρό νερό στην ποτίστρα και καθαρό νερό για μπάνιο. Σουπιοκόκαλο και πέτρα (δεν ξέρω πώς το λέμε). Καθημερινά τους βάζω είτε λαχανικά/βότανα.. είτε φρούτα ( πιο αραιά) και 1-2 τη βδομάδα βρασμένο αυγό με το τσόφλι. Η κλούβα καθαρίζεται κάθε βδομάδα με λάστιχο. (1-2 φορές τη βδομάδα κάνω σκούπισμα με σκούπα). Έχω ψεκάσει την κλούβα πρίν βάλω ότιδιπητε πουλί μέσα και όλα τα πουλιά ήταν υγίείς πριν τοποθετηθούν μαζί με τα άλλα. Τους πήρα σήμερα και πολυβιταμίνες για το νερό (versele-laga OMNI-VIT). Αν κάνω κάτι λάθος διορθώστε με εσείς που είστε πιό έμπειροι και ασχολείστε περισσότερο καιρό από εμένα . Λογικό είναι να ξέρετε κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## andros15

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## jk21

δες πριν νυχτωσει  , αν τα υπολοιπα πουλια κλεινουν τα ματια τους σαν κινεζακια .Καποιες φορες οι καρδερινες δεν δεχονται αλλαγες στην γευση του νερου. Αν εβαλες πολυβιταμινη ισως εκεινο να μην επινε , ισως και τα υπολοιπα .Θυμασαι οσο ηταν ζωντανο σημερα (αν προλαβες να το παρατηρησεις ) αν ειχε μισοκλειστα τα ματια του; 


Αυγο ή αυγοτροφη οσο εχουν πτεροροια , εχουν καθημερινη αναγκη

----------


## andros15

Δεν τους έβαλα την πολυβιταμίνη ακόμη άρα δεν νομίζω να είναι από το νερό .

----------

